# PDC in Winter?



## Halfdragon (Dec 22, 2009)

Ordering an X5 tomorrow and planning to get the PDC option. Since it will be late Feb/early March, will there be any changes to the regular PDC program due to the winter weather?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

I know the BMW acronyms are confusing. PDC is Park Distance Control. PCD is Performance Center Delivery. As to your question....I imagine that if it snowed, the driving event would be curtailed. But that's _if_ it snows. We don't get that much snow here in upstate SC.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

The big difference in Summer and Winter deliveries are light coats/jackets vs. short sleeves.


----------



## Halfdragon (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi George, I didn't think SC kept a lot of snow, but didn't know about ice


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Halfdragon said:


> Hi George, I didn't think SC kept a lot of snow, but didn't know about ice


We don't get a lot of ice, either.


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

I asked an instructor buddy what the Performance Center did with its schools and deliveries if it snowed and he gave me a great answer: "we plow the track."


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

An X5 and snow? A good option! We turn the Performance Center into the Winter Driving School. 

Donnie Isley


----------

